# Claas Guitars - Leviathan - Custom 27" Baritone 7 String



## Kayzer (May 27, 2013)

I heard you guys like small luthiers doing crazy custom axes.

Here you go with a video and pictures from my new Claas Guitar.
Crazy Laurell top combined with a Teuffel Tesla/Scott French style body and one of those fancy Blackmachine style Headstocks.

Scale Length is 27 Inch as you might see in the title, Lundgren M7 in the Bridge and a high quality ETS Bridge


----------



## L1ght (May 27, 2013)

Not really my style, but it's pretty cool. The top on that thing is absolutely stunning. It looks like the surface of the sun. It's pretty incredible.


----------



## Tugberk (May 27, 2013)

Wow, this rocks. Simple electronics, 27" scale, zero fret, handsome top wood. Great taste!


----------



## Zado (May 27, 2013)

Very very nice style indeed.





Waitin for someone to order one,gettin disgusted by the lack of communication with the luthier,and complaining for the cheap craftmanship.


----------



## Stompmeister (May 27, 2013)

Absolutely phenomenal looking guitar my friend. Also, sick riffage. Digging that tone. Is it the same tone throughout that riff with the tapping? Cos as you go between the chugging and the tapping it sounds like theres a glitch with the noise gate and compressor.


Once again, absolutely superb guitar. Given me some really nice ideas for my next build.


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 27, 2013)

Is it just me or does it look like there is a tonne of space on either side of the fretboard from where the body joins the neck onwards?



Kayzer said:


>


----------



## Pat_tct (May 27, 2013)

HNGD!
I really hope to get a claas soon. visitted his workspace and his work absolutly amazing.
plus he is a really cool dude to deal with


----------



## patata (May 27, 2013)

I can only imagine obscura playing this guitar.Or someone constantly sweeping diminished arpeggios while doing windmills with his viking-like long hair.

apart from the bullshit,this is awesome!


----------



## Nahkaparoni (May 27, 2013)

That guitar screams QUALITY, BITCHES! Literally. Not really my cup of tea when it comes to the design, but look at that thing! Sounds and looks amazing!


----------



## donray1527 (May 27, 2013)

Whats the back look like?


----------



## kenshin (May 27, 2013)

Though the style is a little too 'out there' for my tastes, the top is gorgeous, and that binding really makes it stand out, very nice! Happy NGD!


----------



## iloki (May 27, 2013)

Can we get some ass shots?

Beautiful guitar, really unique shape! I bet the balance on that thing is damn near perfect!


----------



## ClaasGuitars (May 27, 2013)

Zado said:


> Waitin for someone to order one,gettin disgusted by the lack of communication with the luthier,and complaining for the cheap craftmanship.



I am always very cared about the contact to my customers and the quality of my work. People who already worked with me, know that.


----------



## Senensis (May 27, 2013)

ClaasGuitars said:


> I am always very cared about the contact to my customers and the quality of my work. People who already worked with me, know that.



I don't think it's a dig at your work, but rather more of an "insider joke" related to some drama happening once in a while with new over hyped luthier that showed up here. He could have added "Only 3 years waitlist and he took payment upfront and it showed up with the wrong specs and wormholes straight out of the book Dune".

Impressive pictures, and it looks like nice work! HNGD


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2013)

Awesome burl on that, HNGD


----------



## DoomJazz (May 27, 2013)

HNGD, I really like this!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (May 27, 2013)

Awesome!! HNGD dude


----------



## Syriel (May 27, 2013)

rcsierra13 said:


> Is it just me or does it look like there is a tonne of space on either side of the fretboard from where the body joins the neck onwards?



Seems like it's just the shadow of the fretboard on the body to me, if you're seeing what I'm seeing. 

I've always been intrigued by these, they look phenomenal, especially the headless ones.


----------



## the_heretic_divine (May 27, 2013)

Normally not a fan of crazy shapes,but really digging this!


----------



## Erockomania (May 27, 2013)

Syriel said:


> Seems like it's just the shadow of the fretboard on the body to me, if you're seeing what I'm seeing.
> 
> I've always been intrigued by these, they look phenomenal, especially the headless ones.



I think he is talking about the fretboard width vs the strings.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 27, 2013)

i love that guitar, but idk wtf it is that you're playing there.
seems to have a really comfortable body and it looks a bit on the smaller side


----------



## L1ght (May 27, 2013)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> i love that guitar, but idk wtf it is that you're playing there.



Sorry, lol, but I kinda have to agree with him. It was a little... out there? I mean yeah, nice playing, definitely. But I couldn't stick with it lol. 

/whocaresright?


----------



## -42- (May 27, 2013)

The straight up Blackmachine headstock is impeding my ability to enjoy the wackiness of that body shape.


----------



## Erockomania (May 27, 2013)

crossfades are the OP's friend


----------



## MikeH (May 27, 2013)

I don't like extreme shapes, but for some reason I dig this one. Crazy, but classy.


----------



## Rotatous (May 27, 2013)

Looks classy as hell!

Not for my tastes, but still looks killer, especially that top- I will say that the Blackmachine style headstocks are a bit overused on a lot of customs I've been seeing on here


----------



## simonXsludge (May 27, 2013)

I love the shape. Can't wait to try it, Dennis.


----------



## Tommy (May 27, 2013)

Very classy man.


----------



## ONE (May 27, 2013)

Wow that top and that shape are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (May 27, 2013)

looks great 
the top is stunning, I can imagine it to look extremely 3D and fluid gold-ish in good/sun light.
How about some more specs?


@Claas guitars: Good work man!

about the communication "thing": I was in the way of ordering a fanned fret, headless 8 from Claas Guitars (the shape just screams headless FF to me).
the communication was great: fast, open to ideas and honest, as was was the designing process.
However then my strandberg slot came up, and I figured I'll have to postpone this project, but I'll sure get one of your guitars someday


----------



## Erockomania (May 28, 2013)

thomaskimo said:


> Very classy man.



Don't you mean "claasy"?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 28, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Don't you mean "claasy"?


----------



## vilk (May 28, 2013)

The top has no cutaway, rather it is extended, and this is to rest your hand for tapping, but that is where the raised Claas logo is... doesn't that feel uncomfortable? wouldn't you have preferred to have the logo in a place that isn't intended for resting your hand?

even so this guitar is so goddamn cool. I also am really into tapping so I find myself thinking that this style of guitar is ideal for me.


----------



## mcsalty (May 28, 2013)

like everyone else said, that's a killer top. those riffs sound pretty cool, minus the "choppiness" (for lack of a better word) of the recording. do you have a finished/fully recorded version of the song?


----------



## yingmin (May 28, 2013)

I think the reverse headstock almost completely throws off the aesthetic of the guitar. The Blackmachine/Skervesen-style headstock (which are both basically Parker-style) would look like the literal head of a large beast, with a long neck extending from a vaguely whale-like body.

I also just hate reverse headstocks.

Awesome guitar.


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 28, 2013)

Kayzer said:


> I heard you guys like small luthiers doing crazy custom axes.



Gnarly looking guitar and a sweet burl top. I gotta ask, what happened to the binding at the top tip and in general? It seems to vary in thickness a bit. 
Also, the spacing & alignment of the tuners seem a tad off. Is this to get straight string pull?


----------



## ClaasGuitars (May 28, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Gnarly looking guitar and a sweet burl top. I gotta ask, what happened to the binding at the top tip and in general? It seems to vary in thickness a bit.
> Also, the spacing & alignment of the tuners seem a tad off. Is this to get straight string pull?



I think it is just the way the photo was shot. The spacing is the same.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 28, 2013)

> The top has no cutaway, rather it is extended, and this is to rest your hand for tapping, but that is where the raised Claas logo is... doesn't that feel uncomfortable? wouldn't you have preferred to have the logo in a place that isn't intended for resting your hand?



not at all.
when i visited his workspace i got 2 play a couple of his guitars. it took me 5 minutes to get used to not have an upper horn and beeing able to wrap your hand around around the neck after the 12th fret.

it also improves the way you ankle your wrist. keeps your hand straight. 

plus the body is really comfortable. thile standing as well as while sitting.
really sits nice in front your belly


----------



## Vicious7 (May 29, 2013)

I love this guitar.  The top mixed with the binding is just awesome.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 29, 2013)

agree. at first it looks strange but gets prettier everytime you see it^^
finally got to see the video (due to beeing at work and videos are blocked).

great playing. awesome riffage.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 29, 2013)

sorry if i sound like a dick but the binding could be a little cleaner looking, the guitar itself is rad looking but the fine detail is something i'd get my knickers ina twist over


----------



## Pat_tct (May 29, 2013)

what exactly do you mean by cleaner looking?
any "flaws" or "unclean" things i don't see?

educate me pls.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 29, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> what exactly do you mean by cleaner looking?
> any "flaws" or "unclean" things i don't see?
> 
> educate me pls.



blow up the pic of the head stock and look at the binding

i didn't even see the odd spaced tuners either


----------



## 4815162342 (May 29, 2013)

Man this guitar is absolutely beautiful. Sounds crazy good too. Any chance you could post tabs to that tapping riff? I'd love to use that as an exercise for coordination.


----------



## Tordah (May 29, 2013)

Alternative designs like this make me happy.

Looks GREEEEAT!

Personally (very personally) I would flip the headstock the other way to go with the lower horn-stand thing but doesn't detract away from it.

This looks really well thought out ergonomically AND good looking; a very difficult compromise to achieve. Bravo, good sir.


----------



## Meddl (May 29, 2013)

looks interesting! how does the neck feel dude?


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah. The body binding is a little inconsistent as well. I don't think the tuners are spaced poorly, but it does look like a few of these are angled left or right a bit. They should all be parallel.


----------



## 27InchScale (May 29, 2013)

Not a fan of the body, but it is an beautiful guitar! Congrats man, enjoy!


----------



## ClaasGuitars (May 30, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> I don't think the tuners are spaced poorly, but it does look like a few of these are angled left or right a bit. They should all be parallel.



They are all angled, but they are all angled the same way. Just like Warwick often does.


----------



## Erockomania (May 30, 2013)

ClassGuitars said:


> They are all angled, but they are all angled the same way. Just like Warwick often does.



I really like this guitar.. let me say that. Cool ass body style.

I would refer to the spacing of the tuners... they most certainly are not spaced evenly unless that pic is screwy... although the strings look spaced properly which tells me _something_ is screwy. The space between the D&G string tuners is less than all others.

super quick visual sample. I'm not trying to be a dick I swear.


----------



## DeadWeight (May 30, 2013)

Looks like Claas guitars are all class. That guitar has one of the nicest finishes I have ever seen!


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (May 30, 2013)

I've always wondered what it's like to play a guitar with such a big upper horn.


----------



## BigBaldIan (May 30, 2013)

....and now for something completely different.


----------



## Abyssus Erigo (May 30, 2013)

I love the top on this one and the neck seems really awesome. The only thing that it is ruining it for me is the big chunk kinda shape on the upper body.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 30, 2013)

you mean the upper horn? which isn't really a horn?
i kinda like that tbh. haven't seen this kinda design before.

and especially on this guitar the whole design looks stunning.
I´m so jelly  i want my own claas guitar.....


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 30, 2013)

It kinda reminds me of a giant can opener 
I like it!!


----------



## isispelican (May 30, 2013)

that is freaking cool!


----------

